# Leupold scope mounts.



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Who all are familiar with Leupolds "Standard" two piece bases? im looking at a pair here: http://www.riflescopes.com/products/LEU51263/leupold_standard_2_piece_base.htm and i just cant see how they work? Do these require me to have the reciever tapped? If looking tout them on a mauser 38, wich isnt set up to have a scope. Do i have to get it tapped before these will fit?

Thanks.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes your receiver needs to be tapped for screws to use these. Most Mausers I have seen have not been tapped for mounts as these.

You would have to use rings such as these
http://www.riflescopes.com/products/LEU ... _rings.htm
for that base to work.

The dovetail is placed on the front of the receiver. The "clamped" base is on the rear. I don't know how else to decribe that part. The key to these bases is that you have to use some sort of aligning toolto ensure that your bases are in-line and true to each other so they do not twist or tweek your scope.

How do I know? I tweaked a scope after using an aligning tool, setting the rings and then realizing I had an extra receiver screw out, turn the scope and rings out of the front mount and but it back. Great way to ruin a perfectly good scope.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Use the same pair myself, works like a charm. They both screw directly into the reciever. The front one twists in, by that I mean that the ring is put on whole, and then you twist it from being aligned with the bore (can look through the ring from the side) to being aligned properly such that you can look through it from behind the bore. The back ones screw on, they stay quite tight and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok, so i need to have my reciever tapped. Thats not a problem, there is a gun smith just accross the river.

How much do you think it will cost, and are there any "see through" rings of this type that would low me to use my iron sights?

Thanks again.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

the only see-thru mounts I am aware of are Weaver High Rise bases. Something entirely different than these.


----------

